# NSA Hated Clintons, Hacked DNC and Gave Emails to WikiLeaks



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That right there is the truth folks. Russia never had anything to do with it. I also think that there are those in the NSA, CIA, FBI and other agencies that are real patriots and will assist Trump in ousting the commie traitors.



> Shaffer told Hannity former NSA operatives who were fed up with the Clintons are the ones who hacked into the DNC and gave the hacked Podesta emails to WikiLeaks. The Democrats do not want to talk about this and it is probably why the DNC refused to allow the FBI to look at it's hacked server. Shaffer said:


US Intelligence Officer Lt Col Tony Shaffer: NSA Officials Who Hated Clintons Hacked DNC and Gave Emails to WikiLeaks


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Left will reject this of course. I hope some good hard evidence is revealed to shut them up.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Didn't Assange/WikiLeaks say something to that effect a few months ago? Like just before or just after the election, about their source of information was NOT the Russians and how everyone would be shocked/surprised to find out the truth???


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I also think that there are those in the NSA, CIA, FBI and other agencies that are real patriots and will assist Trump in ousting the commie traitors.


Well... they may be the real patriots, or the boot kicking Gestapo if left to their own devices. There are rules, the lefties call them laws, and when you make up your own rules, then you aren't playing the game.

*Rancher*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Didn't Assange/WikiLeaks say something to that effect a few months ago? Like just before or just after the election, about their source of information was NOT the Russians and how everyone would be shocked/surprised to find out the truth???


That he did but the Left kept screaming "Russia did it" and their lapdog media kept reporting it so Assange's words were muted.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There is some pretty strong evidence there are some in the intel community that hate Trump as well - probably obama/clintonistas. But I would think its safe to assume there are partisans on both sides. I did listen to Hannity and the authors of this story yesterday. On the radio show they said this could have happened (intel community made hacks look russian) but they had not seen evidence of it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's break this down what do you guys think- is this an internal coup or is the shadow government collapsing?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberals will refuse to believe a truth that doesn't advance their agenda....President Trump needs to flush the remaining Obama appointed scum down the toilet, I think they are the problem.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Well... they may be the real patriots, or the boot kicking Gestapo if left to their own devices. There are rules, the lefties call them laws, and when you make up your own rules, then you aren't playing the game.
> 
> *Rancher*


I think that both exist in the agencies. Patriots and traitors.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More like NSA was working for Clinton and Obama.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> More like NSA was working for Clinton and Obama.


And Trump; yes I think there are some folks in there who support Trump too. As the OP noted some hate the Clintons and if they do - they probably hate obama too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say it's damned mess. Too freaking big to keep it all under control. Rogue agencies, personnel, politicians and other slithery swamp critters vs actual patriots and the people.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Kennedy and LBJ started this mess.

Can even get some of the FBI guys that are listening in to help us out in fixing this problem, or did it all start around the turn of the century, the last century...

*Rancher *


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I say it's damned mess. Too freaking big to keep it all under control. Rogue agencies, personnel, politicians and other slithery swamp critters vs actual patriots and the people.


I would be greatly worried when a countries ABC agencies pick winners and losers in the political arena. The people lose every time.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

*maniacal laughing*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA knew every thing Hillary was up to and said nothing. NSA was lock step with Hillary and Obama. They could have exposed either of them at anytime .


----------

